# bocats draft????



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

With their 4th pick, who do u think they should draft.

Heres a perfect chance for us to play GM. Pretend we are to steer this expansion team. NBA draft say they should pick Tiago Splitter, i disagree.

I'd pick Kosta Perovic. Build around a center i say. Then who should they steal off other teams in the expansion draft? 

I'd try get people who just need some minutes to produce. Chicago would probably like to get Eddie Robinson off their books. T

he kings (only can hang onto 8 players i think), would have to let scott pollard, turk, or wallace go. 

Indiana should be interesting as well. Maybe they can steal strictland, or Foster, maybe mercer.

New orleans will let courney alexander go. New york may let Nailon go.

Theres alot of choices that the bobcats have. How would u build this team?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

It's really too early to speculate who the Bobcats will draft, but I do think that the Bobcats have a chance to be a good team a lot sooner than recent expansion teams. With teams obsessing over the salary cap more and more there will be good players available. Also, deep teams like the Kings will have to get rid of somebody decent. I don't really remember the expansion process the last time it happened so it will be interesting to watch the Bobcats build their team next year.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

it is too early, but yes, they will be better quicker than expected. As long as players like Kenny anderson dont bycot going to their expansion selected team and force a trade

superstars lack of leadership


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The Bobcats should go with Raymond Felton, as a fan of the Bobcats I would rather watch a hometown player rather than a player I know nothing about, also if he does slip to 10 then we could trade down and get another possible veteran or future first rounder to help the team in the future.


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

Raymond Felton makes sense, but since it is so hard to find a quality centre, and Charlotte will be in a position to pick a potential allstar, I think they should go for either Kosta Perovic, Pavel Podkolzin, or Ha Seung Jin depending on who's available.


----------

